# SAS ICQ Directory



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

Icq is old-school and that makes it sweet  So let's share those digits!

Mine's 1275164


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

77278338

Your number has less digits than mine, which makes you better.  I take solace in having fewer unique digits though, thanks to the repeats.


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

I see lots of people like ICQ then.

I can still remember my old number.. 57114743.. doesn't exist anymore though :\


----------



## AnxiousAirman (Oct 15, 2004)

haha...yeah...its in high use

104160977
I'm uzzualy on, 
don't be shy!...nah...fel free to be shy, but don't be afraid to say hello...
(I gotta come back to these posts and add some myself...but right now I gotsta be getting to class)


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

*re: ICQ*

20589464


----------



## cookie (Jan 1, 2006)

*Re: ICQ*

Last time I used ICQ I was 16 I think...

Anyway I signed up again and my no. is 477396332


----------



## hopena (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: ICQ*

I recently signed up again, as well:
456863845


----------



## emmitt (May 20, 2008)

*Re: ICQ*

270734180


----------



## jim695 (Jan 19, 2009)

I use Yahoo IM, Skype, AIM, Windows Messenger ( MSN ), and ICQ and if anyone is interested I will gladly share my contact info with anyone in a private message. 
~~~ Jim :boogie


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

575173558


----------



## Justonekitty (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi all I still have an icq from way back then but I've never used it. Here it is 52087424


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

I wonder if my ICQ account is still active

How would i even access it ;s


----------



## Sameer (Feb 2, 2010)

718360050


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

ICQ really?

Why don't we just all get on IRC and have a chat party :no


----------



## fano (Sep 6, 2013)

icq... good old times


----------



## zojirushi (Apr 8, 2013)

8675309


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 21, 2016)

705632408

I already had an unpleasant experience chatting with strangers, so for now I'm being more careful.

** Please before you add me, I ask you kindly to read my whole SAS profile, specially the Turn Offs part. Thanks in advance!

* Only people around my age 27 to 38 and send some message (at least saying you're a SAS member).*

Bear in mind that I'm not daily/often online (can't promise to chat every day with my contacts) ...and due to my psychological issues, as well as my current life situation, I'm emotionally unstable and often gloomy. One day I'm totally chatty and can have 3 hours convos, but other days I don't even want to say hello.


----------

